# Avocado soap.



## bluelilyboutique (Feb 2, 2014)

Okay so I'm making a avocado soap and I've read to add avocado at trace & others add with lye. Which one is best to do?


----------



## paillo (Feb 2, 2014)

To keep the lovely light green color, I add it pureed at trace. It fades some over time, but even faded it's a lovely color. Haven't tried it in the lye mix, will be interested, too, in hearing from others.


----------



## coffeetime (Feb 2, 2014)

I mixed my purée into my warm oils then added the lye solution. My colour was a light yellow after cure.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 2, 2014)

I always add my in with my oils, but it usually does not stay a nice green as adding in at trace. By recipe traces so quickly is why I do not add it at trace


----------



## bluelilyboutique (Feb 2, 2014)

I added it at trace because of keeping the lovely green color & added some goats milk at trace. Also added spirulina & honeydew kwii fragrance oil.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 2, 2014)

It looks fantastically creamy, just like an avocado puree. Good choice of molds, I love my hdpe molds


----------



## bluelilyboutique (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes it does look very creamy. I just hope it's as luxurious as I hope it to be.


----------



## Ravenscourt Apothecary (Feb 3, 2014)

I found that just using cold-pressed unfiltered avocado oil will ensure a rich green shade, no fading. The soap itself will be very mild and emollient. As for the avocado fruit itself, I'd rather eat it.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 3, 2014)

Ravenscourt Apothecary said:


> I found that just using cold-pressed unfiltered avocado oil will ensure a rich green shade, no fading. The soap itself will be very mild and emollient. As for the avocado fruit itself, I'd rather eat it.


 
Me too, I love avocados, fortunetly I live where they are plentiful and I do not have to buy them. I do not use cold pressed avo oil because of cost. I use refined from my supplier. Feel is the same only color difference


----------



## bluelilyboutique (Feb 3, 2014)

I used avocado oil with avocado purée. So I'm hoping it to be very avocadoy. Lol


----------



## bluelilyboutique (Feb 6, 2014)

Here's my finished soap. I realized I put way too much avocado in it. So hope it's ok. I only SF at 3% used goats milk & comfrey leaves.


----------



## Be Love (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm planning to make some avocado soap this week, but I've never made it before! Does anyone have any advice on how much fresh avocado purée to use? Thanks in advance!


----------



## bluelilyboutique (Feb 19, 2014)

Use I tbsp ppo and make sure it's extremely puréed I used my stick blender like crazy. Also I added it at trace so i froze it till it was slushy. Good luck. It's really easy.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 19, 2014)

I too use 1 T. ppo but I mash it really well and then stick blend into my oils.  You'll find which way works best for you.


----------



## Be Love (Feb 20, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 20, 2014)

I use 1-1.5 avocados in my 5 lb batches. It just becomes a portion of my liquid


----------



## Lin (Feb 20, 2014)

I made my puree and then added a little bit of water until it was about the consistency of canned pumpkin puree, and then used it as full water replacement.


----------



## Krazekelly (Feb 20, 2014)

I use 1 whole avocado in my 5 lb batch. I purée with aloe vera pulp and juice as half my liquid. 

Kelly


----------

